# Solved: Other Computers on a Network can't access a certain computer



## BenFauzi (Jun 28, 2005)

I am running a home network between a total of six computers. Every computer except one can access each other. The one with the problem can access all the other computers, but the other computers on the network can't access it. What should I do to fix this?


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

What error message are you getting?
Can you see the computer on the network?

Make sure you have the same workgroup name (watch for trailing spaces)

For troubleshooting purposes, turn off XP's and completely uninstall any other firewall software. You can always add more complexity after you get it working.

With XP, make sure you have the same username and password as the person logging onto the other computers. The default setting for XP Pro is to require a password for network access.

More details about how to network XP can be found at:
http://www.onecomputerguy.com/networking/xp_network.htm

More details about how to troubleshoot TCP/IP networks can be found at:
http://www.onecomputerguy.com/networking/trouble.htm

There continues to be a lot of misinformation about needing NetBEUI or to changing the NetBIOS setting. You can ignore both. Installing NetBEUI to solve a networking problem will just mask a some underlying and potentially important misconfiguration with TCP/IP. The default NetBIOS setting usually works. If browsing is a problem, you might set it to Enabled. But do not Disable it.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Your machine has a firewall present that is blocking incoming traffic. Disable any firewall you have on, including windows firewall.


----------



## BenFauzi (Jun 28, 2005)

I can see the computer on the network. I get this error message:
\\Gateway-dvd-pc is not accessible. You might not have permission to use this network resource. Contact the administrator of this server to find out if you have access permissions.

Access is denied."

I have tried various of your tactics and none of them worked. What should I do Bob Cerelli?


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

And you have the same username and password as the person logging onto the other computers. The default setting for XP Pro is to require a password for network access.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Or, you may have everything set up correctly and have some type of corruption. See this thread for similar problem: http://forums.techguy.org/t371938.html


----------



## BenFauzi (Jun 28, 2005)

Thank you very much TerryNet. Looking through those threads has fixed my problem. Thanks.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Glad you got it fixed so quickly, BenFauzi.

For my education, and because I'm curious, what was it that fixed your problem?


----------



## BenFauzi (Jun 28, 2005)

The information that helped me fix the problem was this:

1. Start > Run > regedit.exe
2. Go to
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE
SYSTEM
CurrentControlSet
Control
Lsa
3. Change the value of a key called "restrictanonymous" to 0 instead of 1 or 2.
4. Don't change "restrictanonymoussam" value.
5. The value should be REG_DWORD and Hexadecimal Base. (That's the default for that key)

6. Restart your computer and access the resources on that PC, it should work properly.

I found it in this thread at this site: http://forums.techguy.org/t365294.html

This is how I fixed it. Thanks again.


----------

